# My visa status on VEVO show "In effect"



## Fruitshake (Feb 4, 2015)

My visa status on VEVO show "In effect".
I am a permanent resident and onshore.

In effect means that it is not activated, so how do I know when it is activated?

What is your visa status on VEVO?


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

For the Vevo, there was a changed as I told the CO that I want my certificate and passport to be on my married name and now it is changed. I am hopefully its a matter of time whenI will get the approval letter because they followed what I requested. The question is when it will happen now that another 15k applicants were added to the waiting queue.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Fruitshake said:


> My visa status on VEVO show "In effect".
> I am a permanent resident and onshore.
> 
> In effect means that it is not activated, so how do I know when it is activated?
> ...


In effect means that the visa is currently active.


----------



## Fruitshake (Feb 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> In effect means that the visa is currently active.


This is confusing. On their home page they say. 'In effect' means that your visa has started, but it will not be activated until you enter Australia.

I am onshore. Will it change to something else?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Fruitshake said:


> This is confusing. On their home page they say. 'In effect' means that your visa has started, but it will not be activated until you enter Australia.
> 
> I am onshore. Will it change to something else?


No it won't. It always say in effect when it is active. The only difference is it changes to onshore or offshore.


----------

